# En finir avec l'hypocrisie des HD "auto-alimentés" en USB2



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Il y a dans ce forum pléthore de fil où on trouve ce genre de remarque :



> Le technicien a d'ailleurs été surpris que ce soit le firewire qui ait des ratés et pas l'USB car selon c'est le plus souvent l'inverse, les ports USb de mac ne délivrant (toujours d'après lui) pas assez de puissance.



Il faut en finir avec cette hypocrisie : La norme USB (que ce soit 1, 1.1, ou 2) prévoit qu'un port USB *doit* délivrer 500 mA. Les fabricants de boîtiers ayant décidés de ne pas tenir compte de la norme, qui est assez peu respectée par les fabricants de PC, vendent donc des disques externes soit-disant "auto-alimentés", alors qu'ils savent pertinemment qu'un port USB répondant à la norme ne peut pas fournir une alimentation suffisante.

Je prouve ce que j'avance, voici 4 disques durs Toshiba de 2,5 pouces (trois d'origine "Apple", respectivement de 2 Go, 30 Go et 80 Go, le 4ème, de 520 Mo, vient d'un vieux PC portable Toshiba), ceux qu'on trouve dans les boîitiers sus visés. Vous pouvez voir sur la photo (cerclé en rouge sur chaque disque) qu'aucun d'eux ne peut se contenter de 500 mA, puisque 3 d'entre eux ont besoin de 700 mA (0,7 A) et le quatrième de 1A (1000 mA). Ces disques sont des PATA, mais le 80 Go SATA contenu dans mon boîtier LaCie a lui aussi besoin de 0,7A (700 mA) pour fonctionner, ils ne sont donc pas des exceptions.





Et encore, là on ne parle pas de la consommation propre du bridge contenu dans le boîtier !

Donc, dorénavant quand on vous dira que les Mac ne délivrent pas assez de puissance, vous saurez répondre qu'en fait, ce sont les disques qui consomment trop pour la norme USB, et que sur de tels disques, devoir utiliser soit une alim externe, soit l'alimentation de deux ports USB est normal, ce qui ne l'est pas, c'est que les moyens pour y parvenir ne soient pas systématiquement fournis avec tous ces disques et boîtiers (ils le sont sur certains).


----------



## kisco (17 Février 2009)

Merci pour cette "confirmation". 

Cela me rassure quand à ma préférence pour les HDD externes Firewire (pour les auto-alimentés du moins)


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2009)

salut Pascal

ce que nous rencontrons "souvent" sur le forum, ce sont des membres pour qui le disque fonctionne bien sur un pc ! 
Le problème vient donc du fait qu'Apple suit scrupuleusement "la norme" alors que techniquement ils pourraient aller au delà. Mais pour des raisons marketing d'autonomie de batterie pour les laptops, je suppose qu'il vaut mieux ne pas dépasser ces 500mA ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

kisco a dit:


> Merci pour cette "confirmation".
> 
> Cela me rassure quand à ma préférence pour les HDD externes Firewire (pour les auto-alimentés du moins)



Oui, le Fw, c'est 1 ampère, qui est fourni, le double de l'USB !



Arlequin a dit:


> salut Pascal
> 
> ce que nous rencontrons "souvent" sur le forum, ce sont des membres pour qui le disque fonctionne bien sur un pc !
> Le problème vient donc du fait qu'Apple suit scrupuleusement "la norme" alors que techniquement ils pourraient aller au delà. Mais pour des raisons marketing d'autonomie de batterie pour les laptops, je suppose qu'il vaut mieux ne pas dépasser ces 500mA ...



Ce que tu dis est vrai, mais je dirais que mettre le problème sur le dos des gens qui respectent la norme me parait un peu "le monde à l'envers", je rappelle que cette norme a été définie et fixée avec les acteurs du marché, le problème vient donc bien de ceux qui ne la respectent pas alors même qu'ils ont contribué à la définir !

Cela dit, quand on compare l'autonomie d'un portable Mac avec celle d'un modèle équivalent PC &#8230;


----------



## demougin (17 Février 2009)

une norme est faite pour être respectée et pas contournée ... donc si apple la respecte on ne peut pas lui en vouloir


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2009)

ce n'était pas le sens de mon propos 

Je dis juste que si d'autres le font, pourquoi pas Apple ?!

Je n'accuse personne, je m'interroge, c'est tout 

Cela dit, et tu le fais remarquer très justement Pascal, la plupart des DD nécessitent plus de courant >>> il serait dès lors judicieux de la revoir cette norme, non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce n'était pas le sens de mon propos
> 
> Je dis juste que si d'autres le font, pourquoi pas Apple ?!
> 
> ...



Non ! Ce qui serait judicieux, c'est de l'utiliser pour ce pourquoi elle a été faite et cesser de produire des disques USB ! L'USB c'est fait pour brancher beaucoup de périphériques lents, mais n'a jamais été prévu pour brancher des périphériques rapides, il y a le Fw pour ça. Je rappelle que le principe, c'était que l'USB remplaçait (sur nos Mac) les ports modem, imprimante et ADB, mais c'est le Fw qui remplaçait le SCSI !

L'extension des performances de l'USB 2 n'a aucunement gommé ses incompatibilités structurelles avec les périphériques rapides (absence de gestion des collisions de paquets, répartition "comptable", et non "dynamique", de la bande passante entre les divers périphériques branchés &#8230.


----------



## demougin (17 Février 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Je dis juste que si d'autres le font, pourquoi pas Apple ?!
> 
> Cela dit, et tu le fais remarquer très justement Pascal, la plupart des DD nécessitent plus de courant >>> il serait dès lors judicieux de la revoir cette norme, non ?



ce n'est pas parce que certains ne respectent pas les vitesses en voiture que tu dois le faire

oui, il faut revoir le standard de ces disques ou bien obliger de les fournir avec les câbles ou alims adhéquats


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Février 2009)

demougin a dit:


> oui, il faut revoir le standard de ces disques ou bien obliger de les fournir avec les câbles ou alims adhéquats



En fait, ces disques "auto-alimentés" visant particulièrement le marché des portables, ils n'auraient jamais du voir le jour en USB, mais un jour un fabricant s'est aperçu que ça lui permettait de vendre moins cher que les concurrents, alors il a foncé, et les autres ont suivi.

Une fois de plus, c'est un problème purement économique qui nous "pourrit la vie technique" !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2009)

demougin a dit:


> ce n'est pas parce que certains ne respectent pas les vitesses en voiture que tu dois le faire



je ne parle pas d'obligation, mais le choix d'offrir un "plus" serait à mon sens un gage de qualité.

cela dit, ta métaphore laisse à désirer 



demougin a dit:


> oui, il faut revoir le standard de ces disques ou bien obliger de les fournir avec les câbles ou alims adhéquats



on est d'accord


----------



## yret (23 Février 2009)

D'ailleurs, malgré un débit théorique inférieur de 80 Mb/s, mon DD Western Digital fonctionne plus vite en firewire 400 qu'en USB 2 ! C'est même inscrit sur la boite !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2009)

En images...










Lors d'un simple test de lecture. De deux choses l'unes, soit mon ampèremètre déconne (0,74 A) soit ce qui est écrit sur le disque est du grand n'importe quoi (0,62 A en 5 volts). Je penche pour la seconde solution. Au repos, les disques sont à 0,21 A (j'en ai testé 3).


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2009)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> En images...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis assez d'accord sur le grand n'importe quoi, d'autant que d'après ce qui m'a été dit (dans un autre topic, je crois), la valeur indiquée est celle correspondant au pic de consommation ayant lieu lors du démarrage du disque, après, ça ne dépasse pas la moitié de cette valeur, donc, à 3/4 d'A en lecture soutenue, il doit bien monter à plus d'1 ampère au démarrage ! 

A mon avis, ils doivent calculer ce qu'ils écrivent sur l'étiquette sur un prototype assemblé en haute précision à la mimine, optimisé à mort, et qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec un disque assemblé industriellement, et qui a quelques centaines d'heures d'utilisation réelle dans les octets, d'ailleurs, le fait que souvent, dans les plaintes, on voit passer des disques "qui marchaient au début, et qui marchent plus maintenant" me conforte dans cette idée !

J'aurais bien expérimenté sur mes disques, mais ce sont des P-ATA, point de vue branchements, ç'est plus compliqué, l'alimentation passant par le même connecteur que les donnés ! J'ai peut-être une idée pour contourner ce problème, si j'y parviens, je vous tiendrais au courant (si j'ose dire ) !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Février 2009)

Non, curieusement, au démarrage, ce n'était pas non plus plus de 0,74 A. Je me demande à quoi ça sert que les constructeurs collent une valeur sur leur disque et qu'ils publient n'importe quoi dans leurs documents. 
idle : entre 0,19 et 0,21 A
lecture : 0,74 A

Je n'ai pas été en mesure de tester l'écriture, mes disques sont pleins de données et les tests nécessitent des disques sans formatage. 

http://www.seagate.com/docs/pdf/datasheet/disc/ds_momentus_7200_2.pdf


J'ai toujours un adaptateur 2,5" vers 3,5" mais je n'ai plus de disque PATA 2,5" pour tester.

En tout cas, la prochaine fois, je vérifierai moi-même au lieu de croire ce qui est écrit sur le net.


----------



## Orphanis (3 Mars 2009)

> L'USB c'est fait pour brancher beaucoup de périphériques lents, mais n'a jamais été prévu pour brancher des périphériques rapides, il y a le Fw pour ça



Sauf qu'Apple a mis plus de scrupule à respecter une norme obsolète qu'à adopter une stratégie cohérente pour le client: après des années de forcing pour le Fw, voilà que la marque à la pomme décide tout bonnement de le faire disparaître de ses machines, en prétextant (ironie de la chose), une mise en conformité avec la réalité du marché (!) au sein duquel les périphériques proposant le Fw400 tendraient à se raréfier (!). 

Alors, je veux bien qu'on défende le scrupule _appelien_ à faire des économies de jus sur l'USB, rendant ainsi la majorité des dd auto-alimentés inopérant sur ses bécanes;  mais que  propose-t-elle comme solution aux usagers qu'elle prive de facto de la seule alternative dont ils disposaient: le FW ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Sauf qu'Apple a mis plus de scrupule à respecter une norme obsolète qu'à adopter une stratégie cohérente pour le client: après des années de forcing pour le Fw, voilà que la marque à la pomme décide tout bonnement de le faire disparaître de ses machines, en prétextant (ironie de la chose), une mise en conformité avec la réalité du marché (!) au sein duquel les périphériques proposant le Fw400 tendraient à se raréfier (!).
> 
> Alors, je veux bien qu'on défende le scrupule _appelien_ à faire des économies de jus sur l'USB, rendant ainsi la majorité des dd auto-alimentés inopérant sur ses bécanes;  mais que  propose-t-elle comme solution aux usagers qu'elle prive de facto de la seule alternative dont ils disposaient: le FW ?



Donc, si je comprend bien, tu reproches à Apple le manque de lucidité des utilisateurs et des fabricants de PC (qui ont favorisé l'émergence des disques USB2 en n'adoptant pas le Firewire), qui ont cédés aux sirènes des fabricants de disques externes en achetant massivement de l'USB ? 

La technique disait "Firewire", l'économie dit USB, Apple suit, et rejoint en cela l'ensemble des constructeurs, car regarde bien les PC, particulièrement les portables, tu en connais beaucoup, toi, livrés avec le Firewire ? Ben maintenant, les Mac, ça va être pareil !

Cela dit, l'iMac de mon fils (dernier modèle pour quelques jours encore), contrairement à mon iBook, fait tourner mon disque externe sur un seul port USB, donc, Apple doit maintenant un peu moins respecter la norme des 500 mA !


----------



## Orphanis (5 Mars 2009)

> Donc, si je comprend bien, tu reproches à Apple le manque de lucidité des utilisateurs et des fabricants de PC (qui ont favorisé l'émergence des disques USB2 en n'adoptant pas le Firewire), qui ont cédés aux sirènes des fabricants de disques externes en achetant massivement de l'USB ?


Non je reproche à Apple d'abandonner une technologie sur laquelle elle nous avait fait miser (Fw400) sans proposer d'alternative (je parle de l'auto-alimentation des dd). 



> La technique disait "Firewire", l'économie dit USB, Apple suit, et rejoint en cela l'ensemble des constructeurs, car regarde bien les PC, particulièrement les portables, tu en connais beaucoup, toi, livrés avec le Firewire ? Ben maintenant, les Mac, ça va être pareil !


Oui oui quand même  Cela dit, les pc peuvent se permettre le "luxe" d'abandonner le firewire à moindre coût (pour l'usager) dans la mesure où les dd externes peuvent s'auto-alimenter en usb 



> Cela dit, l'iMac de mon fils (dernier modèle pour quelques jours encore), contrairement à mon iBook, fait tourner mon disque externe sur un seul port USB, donc, Apple doit maintenant un peu moins respecter la norme des 500 mA !


Est-ce le cas des derniers Macbook ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Non je reproche à Apple d'abandonner une technologie sur laquelle elle nous avait fait miser (Fw400) sans proposer d'alternative (je parle de l'auto-alimentation des dd).



Pourquoi ? Il n'y a pas d'alimentation sur le Fw 800 ?



Orphanis a dit:


> Oui oui quand même  Cela dit, les pc peuvent se permettre le "luxe" d'abandonner le firewire à moindre coût (pour l'usager) dans la mesure où les dd externes peuvent s'auto-alimenter en usb



Les PC n'abandonnent rien, ils n'ont jamais adopté, cette technologie, aujourd'hui dépassée, d'où son abandon par Apple



Orphanis a dit:


> Est-ce le cas des derniers Macbook ?



Ça, si tu m'en offres un, je te le dirais volontiers, pour l'instant, comme portables, j'ai un iBook G4 à 1,2 Ghz et un Powerbook G3 à 500 Mhz


----------



## Orphanis (5 Mars 2009)

> Pourquoi ? Il n'y a pas d'alimentation sur le Fw 800 ?



A moi de te poser la question maintenant: Connais-tu beaucoup de dd auto-alimentés qui disposent d''une entrée Fw800 ?



> es PC n'abandonnent rien, ils n'ont jamais adopté, cette technologie, aujourd'hui dépassée, d'où son abandon par Apple



Apple l'a abandonné par radinerie  Il me semble par ailleurs qu'il n'est pas si obsolète que ça, si j'en juge par le nombre de camescopes Dv, de disques durs vendus par des sociétés se spécialisant dans les besoins de Macuser...
Le Fw800 est encore moins bien distribué que le 400, ça n'empêche pas Apple de le maintenir.... 

Du reste abandonner le Fw400 tout en ne réglant pas le problème des dd auto-alimentés ça me paraît limite comme procédé...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> abandonner le Fw400 tout en ne réglant pas le problème des dd auto-alimentés ça me paraît limite comme procédé...



C'est l'Apple's touch, ils ont abandonné le Fw 400 au profit du 800 comme ils avaient abandonnés le SCSI au profit du Fw 400. Ça n'est pas "limite", c'est naturel, si on suivait ton raisonnement, dans trente ans d'ici, les Mac auraient six ou huit interfaces différentes pour brancher des disques durs, faut se faire une raison.

Pour les disques "auto-alimentés", la situation est la même qu'avant qu'Apple n'introduise le Fw 400, l'abandon du Fw 400 va provoquer l'apparition progressive de disques Fw 800, en attendant, tu peux te rabattre sur les adaptateurs 800/400 !


----------



## trodat (6 Mars 2009)

Apple ne suit plus scrupuleusement la norme USB, depuis au moins le MBA avec lequel le lecteur/graveur DVD est alimenté avec plus de 0,5 A.
Ce qui les avait, je crois, un peu embêté en précisant qu'il ne fonctionnerait qu'avec le MBA.


----------



## Orphanis (7 Mars 2009)

> Pour les disques "auto-alimentés", la situation est la même qu'avant qu'Apple n'introduise le Fw 400, l'abandon du Fw 400 va provoquer l'apparition progressive de disques Fw 800, en attendant, tu peux te rabattre sur les adaptateurs 800/400 !






> La technique disait "Firewire", l'économie dit USB, Apple suit, et rejoint en cela l'ensemble des constructeurs, car regarde bien les PC, particulièrement les portables, tu en connais beaucoup, toi, livrés avec le Firewire ?



Il y a une contradiction dans ton raisonnement. Tu signalais que l'abandon du Fw400 s'est fait, entre autre, parce que l'industrie informatique ne l'avait pas assez adopté et soutenu (chose que je conteste au vu le nombre de camescopes DV utilisant l'USB 2.0 ex.). 

Alors dis-moi pourquoi cette industrie qui n'a pas assez soutenu le Fw400, le ferait-elle aujourd'hui pour le Fw800 (quelques années après son apparition) ? 

Pour ma part, je reste pragmatique: Apple se met à vendre des MB dépourvu de Fw400/800, nous condamnant à ne pas utiliser de dd auto-alimentés, ni de camescopes dv. Beaucoup d'entre-nous avaient investis dans ses périphériques de ce type, parce qu'Apple ne nous "obligeait" à le faire (je parle des camescopes et d'Imovie). 




> Ça n'est pas "limite", c'est naturel, si on suivait ton raisonnement, dans trente ans d'ici, les Mac auraient six ou huit interfaces différentes pour brancher des disques durs, faut se faire une raison.



Allons depuis quand Apple se soucie-t-elle des réalités du marché ?

Nous parlons d'une marque qui il y a à peine un an vendait encore des lecteurs combo sur ses portables !
On parle d'une marque qui ne propose toujours pas (même pas en option)  de lecteur / Graveur Blu-Ray, même sur des machines à plus de 2500 &#8364; !
On parle d'une marque qui propose toujours des cartes graphiques d'entrée de gammes sur des machines de très haut de gamme...
On parle d'une marque qui n'est pas foutu de proposer des sorties Hdmi alors même que c'est la "norme" chez les fabricants de téléviseurs...Etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Apple se met à vendre des MB dépourvu de Fw400/800, nous condamnant à ne pas utiliser de dd auto-alimentés, ni de camescopes dv



Tu peux utiliser des disques auto-alimentés avec des MacBook, je le fais bien avec mon vieil iBook G4 dont le Fw 400 est en panne ! J'utilise les deux prises USB pour le brancher au moyen d'un câble en Y, c'est tout !

Pour les camescopes numériques, regarde bien les modèles sortis ces derniers temps, ils sont presque tous USB2 !



Orphanis a dit:


> On parle d'une marque qui ne propose toujours pas (même pas en option)  de lecteur / Graveur Blu-Ray, même sur des machines à plus de 2500 &#8364; !



Le BlueRay ne sera pas sur les Mac tant que sa licence restera exagérément élevée., telle est la position d'Apple, on aime ou pas, mais ça se défend !


----------



## brunitou (18 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais apporter ma petite contribution: j'ai un macbook "alu" tout récent et un disque dur externe 2,5" iomega 320Gb prestige "alu": celui-ci monte sur le mac (sur batterie) via un seul port usb.


----------



## angealexiel (22 Mars 2009)

mooi personnelement j'utilise en ce moment 3 disque Rugged de 500 go 2,5 pouces de lacie, en triple interface, et que ce soit en fw400 en fw800 ( le top ) ou en USB, ces disques marchent parfaitement, et si on en met un en 400 par exemple sur un macbook pro et quon relie un autre disque rugged en 400 au premier qui lui est relié au portable , jarive a alimenter les deux disques ... j'utilise des disques 2,5 pouces triple interface de chez lacie depuis 2 ans , sur les 6 macs que jai eu , j'ai jamais , jamais eu aucun soucis ... donc ceux qui doivent avoir des problemes ont peu étre des machines trés anciennes ... moi je suis ravie que les disque auto alimenter existe.. c'est fantastique de se trimbaler avec son macbook pro et 1 To de donnés sur 2 disques de 500 go a portée de main...


----------



## aribibi (11 Avril 2009)

mon Macbook pro accepte un DD externe Seagate sans problème sur le port USB de droite mais pas sur le port USB de gauche, donc un port alimente plus que l'autre ? trouvez l'erreur...


----------



## demougin (12 Avril 2009)

faux contact (bombe de déoxydant pour contacts)
ou surcharge sur un port, donc voir dans les réponses précedentes


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2009)

demougin a dit:


> faux contact (bombe de déoxydant pour contacts)
> ou surcharge sur un port, donc voir dans les réponses précedentes



La seconde hypothèse me parait plus plausible, cette machine ayant un contrôleur USB pour chaque port !


----------



## Kristoball46 (13 Avril 2009)

demougin a dit:


> faux contact (bombe de déoxydant pour contacts)
> ou surcharge sur un port, donc voir dans les réponses précedentes



Attention à ces bombes de désoxydant qui ne sont qu'un leurre (j'en ai fait l'expérience sur un potentiomètre d'ampli) 

L'utilisation de ces produits "miracles" qui rétablissent le contact peut se révélée désastreuse, la solution étant constituée d'acide ronge tout ce qu'elle peut comme matière et au final, plus de contact ! A proscrire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------




aribibi a dit:


> mon Macbook pro accepte un DD externe Seagate sans problème sur le port USB de droite mais pas sur le port USB de gauche, donc un port alimente plus que l'autre ? trouvez l'erreur...



DD en 2,5" ou 3,5" ?
Une clé usb fonctionne-t-elle sur ce port ?
Attention de ne pas griller l'autre port si l'intensité demandée est supérieure à ce qui peut être fourni => à vérifier.


----------



## Alex8 (4 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous!

J ai un petit souci qui, je l espere ne sera pas trop grave.

Depuis ce matin, il m est impossible de brancher mon Disque dur Externe portable sur mon MacBook Pro, à chaque fois que je le branche, le message "avis d' excés de consomation USB le port concerné sera désactivé"

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne du mac ou du cable car j ai procédé à plein de test qui mon mené à la conclusion que ni le mac, ni le cable était en cause, tout me porte à croire que le problème vient donc du DD externe.

En fait, si j'ai bien compris le message, mon probleme n'est pas normal dans le sens où mon DD portable envoi trop d'énergie au Mac, alors qu en principe une connexion USB ne serait, en théorie et selon la norme pas assez puissante?...hors là elle l est trop?

Je vous avouerais et vous l aurais sûrment compris, je ne suis pas des plus calé dans le domaine.

Avez vous une idée du probleme?

Merci d' avance à tous.

Alexis


----------



## Arlequin (4 Mai 2009)

Alex8 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J ai un petit souci qui, je l espere ne sera pas trop grave.
> 
> ...




non, le message d'erreur indique que ton DD externe en demande trop (ou du moins que que le port usb de ton mac n'en fourni pas assez) ! Le DD externe n'est en aucune manière une source de courant pour ton mac 

bref

pourquoi cela marchait et ne marche plus, voilà la question ... et je n'en sais rien ! Une "usure" du controleur du dd externe ? un DD qui devient plus gourmand ? aucune idée

essaye déjà de l'alimenter avec un cable usb "en Y", ou mieux av ec une alimentation externe

un rester de la pmu/smc de ton mac (voir ta notice) peut aussi résoudre ce "soucis", pour autant que cela vienne de ton mac, bien entendu

à+


----------



## redtox (16 Mai 2009)

Je crois que tout le monde sais qu'il faut utiliser des HUB avec aliim, et encore le Mac est sympa il previent avant d'exploser qu'il ya top de monde sur ses prises USB

REDTOX


----------



## Kerri (5 Juin 2009)

euh, en général le disque dur externe 2,5" auto-alimenté est vendu avec un cable usb en "y":
http://www.amazon.fr/Lindy-Câble-avec-double-alimentation/dp/B000FKP7XA

ainsi, si l'alimentation d'un port usb ne suffit pas, on branche la seconde prise pour l'alimentation


----------



## brunitou (20 Juin 2009)

contribution bis pour montrer à quel point c'est capricieux: hdd 2,5" Lacie 160Gb (noir, 2007?) rencontre des problèmes (mount/unmount intempestifs) sur un MacBook Pro C2D early 2007 via le hub USB2 mini de Belkin mais 100% ok avec un mini-hub de Ednet.  Mais là on rentre dans des chipotages (hub)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2009)

brunitou a dit:


> contribution bis pour montrer à quel point c'est capricieux: hdd 2,5" Lacie 160Gb (noir, 2007?) rencontre des problèmes (mount/unmount intempestifs) sur un MacBook Pro C2D early 2007 via le hub USB2 mini de Belkin mais 100% ok avec un mini-hub de Ednet.  Mais là on rentre dans des chipotages (hub)



Non, on entre dans les problèmes de hub : j'ai le même genre de problème ici avec le même disque, en version 80 Go, sur mes hubs APM, pas de problème, câble en Y branché sur deux prises du hub, ça marche impec, mais avec un hub 7 ports Amarina (où rien d'autre n'est branché), même en utilisant 3 ports (câble en Y plus câble d'alimentation USB), rien à faire.

Bon, en fait, le Hub Amarina, je l'avais acheté pour son bloc d'alim, qui convient pour ce disque, et revient bien moins cher que celui en option de LaCie, mais un temps, je l'avais utilisé à la place d'un de mes deux APM (des 4 ports), mais vu ça, il est vite retourné dans son tiroir, je n'utilise que son bloc d'alim pour quand j'utilise ce disque à mon bureau.


----------



## KomA_One (12 Juillet 2009)

Hello, si j'ai bien tout lu et compris, il y a beaucoup de moins de risques, lorsque l'on prend un DD auto-alimenté, d'avoir des soucis en choissisant un branchement FireWire (nomre à 1A) qu'un branchement en USB2.0 (norme à 0.5A) ?

Comme j'en suis à l'étape Choix, autant ne pas se tromper dès le début.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Kristoball46 (12 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, à mon goût, autant profiter du firewire pour un disque externe et garder les ports usb disponibles pour autre utilisation, on y gagne en vitesse de transfert.
La demande en énergie sur ports usb risque de les user prématurement, avec 1 Y ce peut être une solution de dépannage.


----------



## Rudge (3 Septembre 2009)

Outre le fait qu'Apple ne peut pas dans le monde réel avoir toujours raison, l'intelligence c'est de s'adapter et non de suivre aveuglément une norme qui, dans la pratique, a évolué. 

D'autant que les HDD externes 2,5 autoalimentés faisant 1 TO sont annoncés pour dans quelques semaines : 
il suffit d'aller sur le site WD américain pour les y voir. 

Donc, mauvais point incontestable pour la pomme, si les ports USB de ses portables sont sous-alimentés pour alimenter des HDD externes.

 Et pan sur les doigts des fabricants de DD externes qui ne fournissent pas un cable USB en Y de façon à connecter, si le besoin s'en fait sentir, deux USB. 

Ensuite, contrairement à ce que j'ai pu lire,  il existe de nombreux PC portables qui ont des prises firewire... 

Et quelle désinvolture de la part d'Apple d'avoir supprimé le firewire 400 au seul profit du 800 qui équipe certains rares HDD externes dont le prix croît alors de façon conséquente. 

Cupertino aurait mieux fait de ne rien changer de ce point de vue, jusqu'à l'arrivée de l'USB 3. 

Mais bon, on adore la pomme, même si parfois elle est difficile à avaler.


----------



## eyezberg (4 Septembre 2009)

J'utilise un DD LaCie aussi bien sur PC que sur MBP avec un unique port USB2, sur les 2 il marche très bien..


----------



## lowlucas (17 Octobre 2009)

...idem, toshiba 2"5, 350G, fonctionne parfaitement ,je n'ai jamais branché l'usb d'alimentation (le second)....sur macbook pro 13....jamais de signe de faiblesse, fonctionne nickel nickel...


----------



## pilchen (12 Novembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas prendre partie .
Je n ai pas de dd externe alimenté en usb
je souhaite faire une remarque purement électrotechnique.

je crois que pour utiliser un  dd externe alimenté en usb, on doit utiliser 2 prises usb du mac.

Peut on dire que chaque port fournit 0,5 A 
Ce qui fait 1 A au total ( loi des noeud et des mailles ) ce qui semble être suffisant pour alimenter le dd.

Peut on aussi penser bien que respectant la norme, les ports usb de nos machines adorées  aient une perte ' en charge ' lors d un appel de courant trop important.

Un peut comme des machines électriques qui fonctionnent bien sur un reseau car celui est bien dimensionné ( bonne section ds cable-transfo adapté ) et moins bien sur un autre réseau qui présente de forte chute de tension.

voilà 

merci à vous et bonne journée avec nos mac


----------



## Clark971 (16 Avril 2010)

Merci Pascal, c'est bon à savoir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2010)

pilchen a dit:


> Peut on aussi penser bien que respectant la norme, les ports usb de nos machines adorées  aient une perte ' en charge ' lors d un appel de courant trop important.
> 
> Un peut comme des machines électriques qui fonctionnent bien sur un reseau car celui est bien dimensionné ( bonne section ds cable-transfo adapté ) et moins bien sur un autre réseau qui présente de forte chute de tension.



Désolé pour la réponse tardive, j'avais raté ta question.

En fait, il y a un "disjoncteur logiciel" sur nos Mac, qui coupe l'alimentation des ports USB en cas de trop forte demande, afin d'éviter tout risque d'endommagement de la "puce" USB du Mac, qui, je le rappelle, ne se "change" pas, c'est la carte mère qu'il faut changer en cas de problème de ce côté.


----------



## gibraltar (11 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de subir la même mésaventure avec disque dur externe FREECOM. J'ai contacté directement le fabricant qui m'a donné la même réponse et il m'envoie par la poste  un cable double USB

Grâce à toi j'ai compris le problème.
Merci
Gibraltar


----------



## her-V (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais acheter ce disque dure le *Samsung Spingpoint* d'1 to avec ce boitier externe auto-alimenté *ZALAMN ZM VE 200* .
Avec ce que j'ai lu je ne suis pas très rassuré et me dis que j'ai pas envi d'abimer mon disque dure parcequ'il tirera trop sur la ficelle de ne pas avoir assez de jus.

1 to, n' est-ce pas trop pour ce genre de boitier ?
Si des personnes ont assez de recul est d'expérience sur ce genre de config se serait bien

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais acheter ce disque dure le *Samsung Spingpoint* d'1 to avec ce boitier externe auto-alimenté *ZALAMN ZM VE 200* .
> Avec ce que j'ai lu je ne suis pas très rassuré et me dis que j'ai pas envi d'abimer mon disque dure parcequ'il tirera trop sur la ficelle de ne pas avoir assez de jus.
> ...



Ça n'est pas le disque qui risque quoi que ce soit (insuffisamment alimenté, il se contentera de ne pas fonctionner), mais le contrôleur USB du Mac, qui fournira peut-être un moment, mais finira par fatiguer et refusera alors de fournir plus que les 500 mA prévus.

Quant au boîtier, ça n'est pas lui l'important, sa consommation est minime. Pour ton disque, l'intensité de courant nécessaire à son fonctionnement n'est pas indiquée dans la page de ton lien, mais chez Samsung ils indiques qu'il lui faut un courant de démarrage de 1 A et un courant de fonctionnement de 700 mA, donc en USB tu devras obligatoirement l'utiliser avec un câble en Y pour l'alimenter via deux prises, sur une seule, il ne fonctionnera pas. Par contre, avec un boîtier Firewire, là, ça marcherait (le Fw fournit 1 A de courant, soit deux fois plus que l'USB).


----------



## her-V (6 Août 2011)

merci pascal pour ta réponse.

Les disques en firewire sont chère.

Par contre j'ai récupéré le DD original de 500 Go de mon mbp 13 de 2011, et je l'ai mis dans un boitier 2,5 pouces auto alimenté de *STOREVA*.​J'ai fais 3 partitions, une seul fois j'ai eu un beug, car l'ordi était en veille avec le disque dure dessus qui faisait que se mettre en marche et s'éteindre...je crois !
Et seule la partition ntfs windaube avait eu un peu de mal...juste pour info !

Je vais le démonter voir ses caractéristiques, mais il me semble que c'est un Samsung.

Du coup, est-ce que c'est le fait que le DD fait 1 terra qu'il demandera plus en fourniture d'énergie ?

Le disque en question est aussi *ICI* avec plus de caractéristique, mais je ne vois pas les 1A de marqué dans la fiche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Le disque en question est aussi *ICI* avec plus de caractéristique, mais je ne vois pas les 1A de marqué dans la fiche !



Si tu veux vraiment savoir des choses, il faut aller à la source, pas chez les marchanfs !


----------



## her-V (6 Août 2011)

Super merci.

Pour mon disque dure à l'origine dans mon mbp 2011 c'était un hitachi à 700 mA. J'ai ouvert le boitier externe ou je l'avais mis.
Exactement c'est le: HTS545050B9A302 500GB 5400rpm.
J'ai trouvé *CA*, mais c'est pas claire comme l'info que tu as trouvé, sauf celle indiqué sur le disque.


Par contre je ne sais pas si c une moyenne, au démarrage ou autre pour le miens.
A priori c'est au démarage et donc il fonctionne, bien que le mbp en fournit théoriquement que 500 mA.

Mais bon la pour le coup je prendrais un risque car je devrais passer de 700 mA à 1000 mA, pas sur que le double soit fournit.

Faut donc que je me rabatte vers un firewire, c'est chère....bon !
Et après crack il vont sortir un truc en thunderbolt !

J'ai vu aussi sur le boitier externe j'ai une prise DC, c'est pour mettre du jus non ?
Mais ils m'ont pas fournit l'alimentation avec.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> J'ai vu aussi sur le boitier externe j'ai une prise DC, c'est pour mettre du jus non ?
> Mais ils m'ont pas fournit l'alimentation avec.



Ben alors, tu vas au supermarché du coin (celui avec un rayon informatique, hein, au rayon épicerie, y a pas :rateau, et tu cherches une alimentation pour hub USB, c'est ce que j'ai pris pour mon LaCie, c'est parfait, et nettement moins cher que ce qu'ils vendent soit disant "pour disque dur", et en fait, exactement la même chose.

Si tu ne trouves pas, tu peux aussi acheter un hub alimenté "premier prix" juste pour récupérer son alim, j'ai fais ça une fois aussi.


----------



## her-V (7 Août 2011)

Ca c'est cool pour mon autre boitier, je vais voir si celui que je compte acheter maintenant à le DC.

Merci Pascal.

Au rayon épicerie tu dis alors......hihihih 
^^


----------



## her-V (14 Août 2011)

J'ai tout reçu, ram impeccable 8 go.

J'attend de tester cela avec Logic.

Par contre le boitier firewire, chauffe grave.
J'ai lu que même certain chauffait sans être en activitée.

Comme mon bridge était flottant à l'interieur du boitier quant je l'ai reçu, je ne sais pas si je ne vais pas prendre plutôt un boitier en Usb et un Y.

J'ose même pas imaginer les prochain boitier externe thunderbolt comme ils vont fondre !
^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Par contre le boitier firewire, chauffe grave.
> J'ai lu que même certain chauffait sans être en activitée.
> 
> Comme mon bridge était flottant à l'interieur du boitier quant je l'ai reçu, je ne sais pas si je ne vais pas prendre plutôt un boitier en Usb et un Y.



Ben tu penses que ça changerait quoi ? C'est pas le boîtier, qui chauffe, c'est le disque, et en chauffant le boîtier, ça lui permet d'évacuer la chaleur !


----------



## her-V (15 Août 2011)

Il est bouillant, tu peux à peine le touché, cela n'abime pas le disque ?
Et le bridge qui flottait à l'intérieur, tu penses pas que cela craigne ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Août 2011)

her-V a dit:


> Il est bouillant, tu peux à peine le touché, cela n'abime pas le disque ?



Je ne sais pas, "bouillant", ça n'est pas très précis comme température. Un disque de 2,5 pouces, ça monte facilement à 56-58°, et ça, au toucher, ça peut paraître "bouillant" !



her-V a dit:


> Et le bridge qui flottait à l'intérieur, tu penses pas que cela craigne ?



L'important, c'est qu'une fois le disque en place, ça ne flotte plus, ce qui doit être le cas, je pense !


----------



## her-V (15 Août 2011)

Le circuit imprimé, les soudures qui ont était fragilisé du fait des coups qu'elles ont subi dans le boitier, non ? , bon !


----------



## bx86 (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour

question aux spécialistes de l'alimentation des ports USB

Pourquoi un disque Platinum de 500 GB "monte" sans problème branché sur le port USB d'un vieux PoxerBook G4 de 2002, et refuse de se montrer sur un PowerBook G4 de 2007 (les deux sous Tiger) et refuse aussi de monter sur un MacBook de 2010 (sous Snow) ?? Un comble non ? 
Il refuse aussi de monter, les deux prises USB branchées 

Je travaille sous Mac depuis 20 ans et là je trouve un peu fort le problème technique 

Cordialement

Hervé


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2011)

1) Pour le faire monter sur les machines où il ne monte pas (en utilisant deux prises USB, of course), essaie de ré-initialiser la PMU sur le PowerBook, et le SMC sur le MacBook Pro, histoire de voir.

2) La question ne serait pas "pourquoi il ne monte pas sur les deux plus récents ?", mais plutôt "pourquoi il monte sur le vieux" !

J'ai eu le cas avec mon iBook G4 : au début, mon disque externe montait dessus sur une seule prise, ça a duré quelques temps, puis il a cessé de monter. après réinitialisation de la PMU de l'iBook, il a accepté de remonter, mais seulement sur deux prises USB (câble en Y) ou avec son alim externe. Les ports USB des Mac sont prévus pour 500 mA, ils peuvent fournir un peu plus un certain temps, mais ça doit provoquer une "fatigue matérielle", et au bout d'un moment, ils refusent de dépasser les 500 mA. comme la plupart des disques ont besoin de plus que ça pour démarrer, ben ils refusent de monter sur un seul port.


----------



## Keikoku (24 Février 2012)

Merci pascal pour cette information fort intéressante!


----------



## kamille06 (10 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Apres la lecture de ce post je me demande si le souci que je rencontre avec mon DDexterne ne vient pas de cette fameuse "auto alimentation" via le port USB.

Comme je suis novice je vous expose la situation:

DD externe: WD My Passport Essential 500 Go

Je l'ai formaté pour l'utiliser uniquement sur mon Mac Book Air et il fonctionne tres bien en ce qui concerne la lecture ou l'ecriture.

Le probleme est qu'il se deconnecte tout seul du Mac, meme apres quelques minutes d'utilisation. Le temps qu'il reste connecté est tres variable. Il se deconnecte meme quand je ne l'utilise pas mais toujours branché.

J'ai essayé de regarder un film et des fenetres d'alertes s'ouvrent m'indiquant que le DD ne peut etre fermé car en cours d'utilisation. Ca a tenu pendant une bonne heure mais le Mac fini par ne plus vraiment apprecier et a coupé le DD.

Ma question:
S'agit il du probleme de l'alimentation traité dans ce sujet?
Si oui quelle(s) solution(s) pour utiliser le DD?

-le cable en Y? mais sur un MBA les USB sont à l'opposé
-le fire....kekchose? mais je crois que pas possible sur mon MBA
-le hub d'alimentation? mais du coup c'est plus trop portable comme configuration ou bien est ce qu'il existe des hub qu'on peut charger et utiliser hors tension?

En conclusion: la seule chose que je semble avoir compris (dites si je me trompe) c'est que c'est la m**** d'utiliser ces dd auto alimentés et ça c'est pas vraiment ecrit sur la boite  ))

Merci de votre aide

edit: bon je viens aussi de decouvrir (vraiment debutante) qu'1 DDexterne n'est pas vraiment fait pour lire des fichiers video/audio mais sert juste à la sauvegarde. Est ce qu'une alimentation externe y changerait quelquechose vu que c'est de toute façon limité par le usb?
Je commence à mesurer les limites de mon MBA et ses pauvres 64Go


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2012)

Le câble en Y ne fait pas nécessairement 10 cm de long, j'en ai un qui me permet d'utiliser les deux ports USB de mon MBP 15 pouces, bien plus large que ton MBA, et sinon, tu peux toujours utiliser une rallonge USB !

Cela dit, pour l'origine de ton problème, je ne suis pas absolument certain que ce soit ça, les Mac récents dépassent la norme des 500 mA, si tu en as la possibilité, teste ton disque sur un autre Mac, avec alim externe ou câble en Y avant de passer aux achats.


----------



## kamille06 (11 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ta reponse Pascal77,

J'ai trouvé un autre post qui traite exactement du meme probleme que le mien et avec le meme DDexterne et la solution a été de desinstaller WD smartware tout betement.

Ce que j'ai fais et ça semble marcher; à voir sur le long terme


----------



## romaing34 (10 Août 2012)

Sujet intéressant !

Par contre il ne me semble pas que la question ait été abordée : les laptops récents (ceux qui permettent de recharger un iPad via USB) semblent pouvoir délivrer jusqu'à 1100mA lorsqu'un périphérique Apple l'exigeant est connecté :
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4049?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US

Si j'en crois ce lien, cela ne concerne pas les périphériques tiers. Mais en fait, si c'est possible avec les iDevices pour les charger, en quoi ce serait plus problématique pour les HDD ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2012)

romaing34 a dit:


> Sujet intéressant !
> 
> Par contre il ne me semble pas que la question ait été abordée : les laptops récents (ceux qui permettent de recharger un iPad via USB) semblent pouvoir délivrer jusqu'à 1100mA lorsqu'un périphérique Apple l'exigeant est connecté :
> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4049?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
> ...



Ce n'est pas une question de "problématique", pour les "iDevices" (et non pas tous les produits Apple), le port USB fournira 500 ou 900 mA, mais un dispositif d'alimentation supplémentaire sera mis en &#339;uvre pour satisfaire leur besoin plus important.

Pour le "tout venant" (Apple or not Apple), par contre, seule la puissance fournie par le contrôleur USB sera utilisée, soit 2,5 watts pour l'USB 1 et 2, et 4,5 watts pour l'USB3.

Dans le cas de l'USB3, ça devrait suffire pour la quasi totalité des disques actuels, qui se contentent de 3,5 watts, sauf pour certains disques de 1 To qui eux ont besoin de 5 watts ou 5,5 watts (1 ou 1,1 ampère). En USB2, par contre, seuls les rares disques "basse consommation" se contentant de 2,5 watts pourront être durablement alimentés (je précise "durablement", car il semble que la plupart des contrôleurs USB permettent de fournir plus que les 500 mA réglementaires pendant un certain temps, comme ce fut le cas sur mon vieil iBook G4, mais quand c'est fini, c'est définitif, après, ça ne dépasse plus les 500 mA).


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

Un collègue de boulot possède un HDD externe en 2.5" auto-alimenté branché sur son iMac 2011.
Il l'utilise avec le TIME MACHINE et cela fait 2 ans qu'il n'a pas de problème.

Ce problème d'alimentation n'est valable que pour les portables ou cela concerne les iMac également ?

Ps: je viens d'essayé de brancher mon 2.5" auto-alimenté sur mon iMac et il est bien utilisable.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un collègue de boulot possède un HDD externe en 2.5" auto-alimenté branché sur son iMac 2011.
> Il l'utilise avec le TIME MACHINE et cela fait 2 ans qu'il n'a pas de problème.
> ...



Plus les machines et les disques sont récents, plus tu as de chance que ça fonctionne, parce que les disques "basse consommation" se font quand même un peu moins rares, et Apple a un peu renforcé l'alimentation électrique de ses ports USB.

Personnellement, j'ai un disque externe qui accepte de fonctionner sur mon MBP avec un seul port, mais sur tous mes autres Mac (des PPC, des G3 et G4), rien à faire, il faut deux prises USB ou bien brancher l'alim externe.


----------



## hdaiforever (6 Novembre 2012)

Donc avec iMac de 2011 (les derniers en date jusqu'à décembre ) ce n'est plus trop le cas d'avoir des DD externes 2.5" auto-alimentés qui ne s'allument pas ?


----------



## hdaiforever (16 Novembre 2012)

Je réponds à ma question, avec le miens de 2012 mon DDE de 1To en 2.5" de marque Essentiel (Boulanger) fonctionne parfaitement.

Il ne possède qu'un câble USB -> Mini USB (pas en Y)

Je m'en sert avec la Time Machine


----------



## JaapS (30 Septembre 2013)

Super post. Merci beaucoup on en apprend tous les jours 
Après celui qui ne s`y connait pas ...bah il "souffre" en silence (ou pas en silence !) mais en tous cas il l'a dans le baigneur ;(


----------



## kaminos (25 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Très instructif ce post, merci. J'ai un problème récurrent avec un DD externe 2.5 pouces 1To en USB 3.0 (marque IO DATA, c'est pas connu en France mais c'est un des leaders du marché ici, au Japon. A l'intérieur du boitier c'est un Seagate)

Il s'éjecte tout seul de mon MBP (mid-2012, donc lui aussi USB 3.0) de manière inopinée, un peu quand bon lui semble. C'est dommage parce que cela m'empêche de l'utiliser de manière sérieuse, vu le manque de fiabilité.

Ca ne me dérangerait pas de le brancher sur un secteur si jamais le problème est lié à l'auto-alimentation ... mais le problème c'est qu'il n'a qu'une sortie USB. Pas d'alim ni rien  (j'imagine que l'auto-alimenté en USB 3.0 est la norme).

Pas de secteur défectueux, il est en exFat mais j'ai déjà à peu près tout essayé, il débloque dans n'importe quel format, et uniquement sur mon MBP :'(


Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (25 Novembre 2013)

kaminos a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Très instructif ce post, merci. J'ai un problème récurrent avec un DD externe 2.5 pouces 1To en USB 3.0 (marque IO DATA, c'est pas connu en France mais c'est un des leaders du marché ici, au Japon. A l'intérieur du boitier c'est un Seagate)
> 
> ...



Tu peux essayer ce type de câble en y...






...ça monopolise 2 prises USB, mais ça devrait résoudre ton problème. Si tu connais quelqu'un qui en possède un, teste-le avant d'acheter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> ça monopolise 2 prises USB



Pas nécessairement, du moins "à la maison", moi, j'ai un "raccord en Y" (même principe, mais avec une prise USB femelle à la place de la prise USB3, ce qui me permet d'y connecter n'importe quel câble USB), sa prise principale (celle qui fait "datas + Alim") est connectée à mon MBP, mais la seconde, elle l'est à un hub USB alimenté juste à côté (hub lui même, par ailleurs, connecté à la seconde prise USB de mon MBP).


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas nécessairement, du moins "à la maison", moi, j'ai un "raccord en Y" (même principe, mais avec une prise USB femelle à la place de la prise USB3, ce qui me permet d'y connecter n'importe quel câble USB), sa prise principale (celle qui fait "datas + Alim") est connectée à mon MBP, mais la seconde, elle l'est à un hub USB alimenté juste à côté (hub lui même, par ailleurs, connecté à la seconde prise USB de mon MBP).



Argh ! J'ai vomi !!!!!!:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Argh ! J'ai vomi !!!!!!:sick::sick::sick:



Kestuphou dans les forums techniques, toi  Tu sais bien que ton gérontologue te l'interdit ! :mouais:


----------



## kaminos (26 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour et merci de votre réponse 


Malheureusement, impossible pour moi de séparer l'alim des datas ! Le disque dur possède un câble USB intégré ... Pratique dans la vie de tous les jours mais bien embêtant dans mon cas 






A moins qu'un dit adaptateur existe pour passer d'un USB mâle à deux USB mâles, mais j'en ai pas tellement trouvé ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2013)

kaminos a dit:


> A moins qu'un dit adaptateur existe pour passer d'un USB mâle à deux USB mâles, mais j'en ai pas tellement trouvé ...



Relis bien mon post, tu verras que ça existe, vu que c'est ce que j'utilise !

Par contre, c'est de l'USB2, en USB3, je n'en ai pas trouvé, mais que vaut-il mieux ? Ne pas pouvoir utiliser du tout un disque, ou se contenter de l'utiliser en USB2 ?


----------



## kaminos (26 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Kestuphou dans les forums techniques, toi  Tu sais bien que ton gérontologue te l'interdit ! :mouais:





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Relis bien mon post, tu verras que ça existe, vu que c'est ce que j'utilise !
> 
> Par contre, c'est de l'USB2, en USB3, je n'en ai pas trouvé, mais que vaut-il mieux ? Ne pas pouvoir utiliser du tout un disque, ou se contenter de l'utiliser en USB2 ?



Ha, en effet, my bad !


Yep, super, je vais le passer en time machine donc pas très grave que le débit soit pas exceptionnel !

Un grand merci à toi !


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2013)

On commence a en trouver des câbles Usb3 en Y


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> On commence a en trouver des câbles Usb3 en Y



Des câbles, oui, pas de problème, ce sont les "raccords" qu'on ne trouve pas (à ma connaissance) !


----------



## Invité (27 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des câbles, oui, pas de problème, ce sont les "raccords" qu'on ne trouve pas (à ma connaissance) !



Exact, mal lu :rose:


----------



## kaminos (28 Novembre 2013)

Rebonjour,

Merci encore pour vos réponses. Après un peu de recherche, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur via cet adaptateur USB3.0 Y en secteur.

Je mets ça comme référence ici, puisque je ne pense pas qu'il sera très utile en l'état, même si je pense qu'un équivalent devrait être trouvable sur le vieux continent !

http://www.amazon.co.jp/I-O-DATA-&#...data+&#12450;&#12480;&#12503;&#12479;&#12540;


Bonne journée


----------



## fragger008 (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi aussi je viens m'ajouter à la liste de ceux qui ont connu des soucis de ce genre.

Personnellement, sur un iMac de fin 2011, avec un disque dur WD passport de 500Go (les "anciens" en USB2), et bien j'ai régulièrement des bruits de cliquetis, et parfois lors de la copie de fichiers, la copie s'arrêtait d'un coup sans prévenir. Après avoir un peu cherché il semblerait que les bruits de cliquetis seraient dus à une alimentation trop faible.. Mais à l'époque j'avais cherché un cable en Y, avec cette fameuse fiche spéciale qui se branche au disque, mais je n'avais pas trouvé... J'avais pas pensé à chercher un câble Y avec un raccord USB femelle 

Par contre, depuis j'ai investi dans un HUB D-Link qui est alimenté, et il me semble que j'ai toujours des cliquetis lorsque je branche mon disque dessus... Du coup, ça voudrait dire que le câble en Y est indispensable pour que le disque fonctionne correctement... Et pourtant il n'est pas fourni d'origine, c'est ça qui fait râler, et personne (je parle des constructeurs) ne communique vraiment sur ces soucis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2013)

C'est à dire qu'avec l'évolution qui a eu lieu depuis que j'ai ouvert ce topic fait que le souci est de plus en plus rare, d'une part, les Mac de ces dernières années (depuis l'apparition des Mac Intel, en gros) ne se cantonnent plus strictement aux 500 mA fatidiques, mais fournissent des alimentations de plus en plus robustes (à l'instar des PC), et d'autre part, les disques de taille moyenne semblent aller de plus en plus souvent vers une réduction de leur appétit énergivore. Toutefois, le problème va de nouveau se poser, je sens avec les "gros" disques 2,5" qui apparaissent (1 To, 1,5 To, voire 2 To) qui eux semblent bien repartit à la hausse côté besoins en énergie.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2013)

Faut certainement pas en faire une généralité, mais
j'ai un petit boitier Usb 3 avec un câble simple et un disque modeste (tout est relatif) de 750Go.
Il ne monte ni sur un Mini Intel 2009, ni sur les MB 2007 et 2009
Dans son dock alimenté pas de soucis en revanche.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Faut certainement pas en faire une généralité, mais
> j'ai un petit boitier Usb 3 avec un câble simple et un disque modeste (tout est relatif) de 750Go.
> Il ne monte ni sur un Mini Intel 2009, ni sur les MB 2007 et 2009
> Dans son dock alimenté pas de soucis en revanche.



USB3, c'est un cas différent, ils sont prévus pour fonctionner avec une alimentation de 1 A, c'est ce que délivre un port USB3, il me semble.


----------



## Invité (28 Novembre 2013)

Ah ? Ok !
C'était un Usb3 aussi pour *kaminos*
ceci explique cela alors


----------

